# "Bruno" Great Dane cross.



## BiKERcc (Jan 29, 2011)

This big lad's at my local rescue centre...

How gorgeous is he (though GD's being my fave breed I would think that)









Write up says;

"Male x great dane, approx 5-6 years old, large lovable boy, he's not as big as a great dane, good with kids, house-trained. History with other animals unknown"

Times like this I kick myself for being a poor student and not being able to take on a dog I love lol


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

He is gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## Staffx (Jan 12, 2011)

What a gorgeous looking dog, what rescue is he at?


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

He is gorgeous.


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Lovely looking dog


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

he is really nice looking boy :thumbup:


----------



## BiKERcc (Jan 29, 2011)

Staffx said:


> What a gorgeous looking dog, what rescue is he at?


Carrhouse Rescue Centre in Hull


----------

